# [WR] Gabriel Pereira Campanha 3x3 With Feet 25.14 Single



## Sajwo (Aug 16, 2014)

Another Saturday, another World Record


----------



## Iggy (Aug 16, 2014)

Cool, gj :tu


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 16, 2014)

Crazyyyy


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 16, 2014)

Woah, damn. Can't wait for the vid!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 17, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=572&cat=14&rnd=2
> 
> Another Saturday, another World Record



Is this ****ing serious!? Do any WRs happen during the week?



Spoiler



They were both rhetorical questions.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 17, 2014)

Good job! I wonder if I'll ever get an official sub 35 xD


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 17, 2014)

Woah, congrats! Another one of my 2014 predictions smashed.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 17, 2014)

Well done! Yet another world record destroyed. I wonder how many more world records will be broken this year?


----------



## Meneghetti (Aug 17, 2014)

Here it is:

http://youtu.be/SbE4LtZcaBY


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 17, 2014)

there is something between brazilians and feet, either it is solving a cube or kicking a ball.
GJ !


----------



## trungams (Aug 17, 2014)

gj, but i'm waiting for someone to break the 3x3 WR


----------



## Prin (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow nice angle.

Congrat!!


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 17, 2014)

Wuuuuuut. F2L full of pauses AND full-step!? Wow. I'm impressed at his turn speed.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 17, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Wuuuuuut. F2L full of pauses AND full-step!? Wow. I'm impressed at his turn speed.



Man that PLL pause could've been easily taken out for sub25 :O this is amazing!


----------



## Berd (Aug 17, 2014)

I have to say, I was suspicious about the amount of skill involved with feet solving. However after seeing this I am impressed - gj!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 18, 2014)

Frickin amazing.


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 18, 2014)

Inb4 someone says feet isn't cool

Because feet is pretty cool. His TPS is ridiculous.


----------

